# I keep running into this problem, when cutting small details in vinyl decal



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Im running into this problem very often when I'm trying to cut a vinyl with small details and when I weed out it tends to pull up also like fonts that have small cut holes, etc 

i tried up setting the downforce the blade exposure the length of the thickness of a credit card

i also tried this 60 degree roland blade i bought off ebay i call tech and they told me to change the offset to .500 mm of the 60 degree blade

and it keeps doing, i also tried slow down the cutting speed down to 5cm i don't know what else to do

im trying to cut thermoflex plus vinyl, oracal, other heat transfer vinyl and they all the same

the blade is like 3mos old 

specs:

roland gx-24 cutter
coreldraw x4
cutstudio






and this is the font im trying cut out


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

dAi said:


> Im running into this problem very often when I'm trying to cut a vinyl with small details and when I weed out it tends to pull up also like fonts that have small cut holes, etc
> 
> i tried up setting the downforce the blade exposure the length of the thickness of a credit card


The picture has some extremely small sized cut marks on the carrier sheet. Not sure if what you are trying to do is possible with a vinyl cutter, but sounds like your blade is out to far. 
Transfer vinyl is thinner than sign vinyl. For best fine detail results, the collar should be riding on the vinyl. The way I set my cutter for transfer vinyl is.....I use a 45 degree blade at .25mm offset. I first retract the blade to where I can barely feel the point when I run my finger over it. Next I set down force to about 130. Perform a test cut, if the blade is cutting all the way through the vinyl and scoring the backer, back off the blade depth a bit. Next adjust blade depth until it lightly scores the backer. Then back off the down force until the cutter does not tug on the vinyl when cutting, but still cuts through the vinyl.
I have made accurate cuts with 1/4" fonts, but I have not tried much smaller than that.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

.25mm offset? are you sure is not .250mm?

the collar is the blade holder right? whar about if i try with a 60 deg blade?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

dAi said:


> .25mm offset? are you sure is not .250mm?
> 
> the collar is the blade holder right? whar about if i try with a 60 deg blade?


.250 and .25 are the same metric measurement, just drop the last zero after a decimal point. The collar is the bottom of the blade holder. 60 degree blade offset will be appx half of the 45 degree blade setting, try .12 to .14mm offset to start with.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No wonder, how many cut lines are in that font you're trying to cut. I bet your cutter is going crazy trying to cut that particular font.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are trying to cut that font forget it.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

dAi,
Curious to know if your detail is better, worse or the same. Please post back with your results.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> dAi,
> Curious to know if your detail is better, worse or the same. Please post back with your results.


havent tried it yet, i will let you know when i tried it

im trying this spectra cut which is alright is a pain to weed it

but I should let you know soon


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Weeding that font is not a job I would even take. you are talking hours to get everything out properly.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

adivito said:


> Weeding that font is not a job I would even take. you are talking hours to get everything out properly.


i agree but do u think it might possible?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

sure its possible. i would screen print it. easier for me to make a screen than weed that. slow your cutter down a little check your blade make sure its sharp.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

adivito said:


> sure its possible. i would screen print it. easier for me to make a screen than weed that. slow your cutter down a little check your blade make sure its sharp.


of course is possible with screen printing i was talking about if it was possible to do it in the cutter


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

as you can see from the pictures, forget the font for a second, it cutted but it wasn't cut fully i heard people do very small cuts like stars....


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I was saying its possible with the cutter just alot of work. slow down your cutter make sure you have a sharp blade make sure your offset adjustment is correct.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Have you tried to cut a standard block font at that size and see how it cuts?


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, it cuts nice and smooth


----------

